# Dreamin'



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Spent a lot of time in this part of the country....really beautiful.

Regards, Mike

http://www.pfisterlandco.com/properties/listing-details/simeks-tombstone-ranch


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Are you buying it Mike?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I know the place and the family. Nice place. Let me know when you buy it Vol.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Vol said:


> Spent a lot of time in this part of the country....really beautiful.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.pfisterlandco.com/properties/listing-details/simeks-tombstone-ranch


When you are heading up the South fork road, about half way up there right where the road narrows, this place sits on the right. If you have been by it, you noticed it. The home is huge and sits North of the road, made of big logs. The entry gate and archway draw attention and sit on a hard left turn. The "front yard" has a short center pivot on it. The name of the place tells alot about it as well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was in the Cody area when we went to Yellowstone and Wyoming this summer


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful place to visit.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Lostin55 said:


> When you are heading up the South fork road, about half way up there right where the road narrows, this place sits on the right. If you have been by it, you noticed it. The home is huge and sits North of the road, made of big logs. The entry gate and archway draw attention and sit on a hard left turn. The "front yard" has a short center pivot on it. The name of the place tells alot about it as well.


Tombstone pizzas?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

JD, did you get to go to the museum in Cody? Buffalo Bill Historical Center.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> Tombstone pizzas?


That would be correct.
They are about as down to earth folks as you could ever hope to meet.
Rons obituary was in the paper the other day. I am sure it is a difficult time for the family.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> JD, did you get to go to the museum in Cody? Buffalo Bill Historical Center.


No but I *think* I may have seen signs for it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Are you buying it Mike?





Lostin55 said:


> I know the place and the family. Nice place. Let me know when you buy it Vol.


See topic title....I could change the words to the 60's song " California Dreamin' ".

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> See topic title....I could change the words to the 60's song " California Dreamin' ".
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ahhhh you should buy it and have a Haytalk retreat or something.

Hunting for all Haytalkers!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Ahhhh you should buy it and have a Haytalk retreat or something.
> 
> Hunting for all Haytalkers!!!


Probably a good idea Cy....That is really a nice place...and I especially like to fish the head waters of the Buffalo Bill reservoir in July when the season first opens....I have caught some really big trout at that time. I have always loved Cody....nice little family tourist town....reminds me of the way life was here in our tourist town several years ago.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

How come they are selling it? Cant keep it in the family?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> How come they are selling it? Cant keep it in the family?


Kids probably have no interest in the place as so often is the case and the Mrs. might be not want ot deal with the operation....kind of out of the way....perfect.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Tony has a big place of his own up in Crandall, and other interests.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Kids probably have no interest in the place as so often is the case and the Mrs. might be not want ot deal with the operation....kind of out of the way....perfect.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We met some friends in Bozeman,Mt and as we were waiting for them grabbed a realator magazine out of the rack.I asked the waitress why pasture ground was so high priced.She said the california nuts buy it they think the views are great.Then they build a new house and the wife gets bored because there is not enough to do.Concerts,operas,sporting events,shopping etc.Then they end up selling it.Wife not happy no one happy!!!!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

So apparently Tombstone Pizza was started in Wisonsin. So these guys took their money and bought ranches in Wy? Then hired ranchers to run them?

Do any of these places bring in enough income to be sustainable or is it just a play ground?

Not passing judgment, just curious. Around here its 100 acre working farms or little 20 acre playgrounds for the wealthy...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> So apparently Tombstone Pizza was started in Wisonsin. So these guys took their money and bought ranches in Wy? Then hired ranchers to run them?
> 
> Do any of these places bring in enough income to be sustainable or is it just a play ground?
> 
> Not passing judgment, just curious. Around here its 100 acre working farms or little 20 acre playgrounds for the wealthy...


Must be nice, 'eh?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I know how much of my day job money I can spend on my parents place (farm). I can only imagine how much money I could spend on my own place of that size...

It wouldn't take me too many years to spend a couple million...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> I know how much of my day job money I can spend on my parents place (farm). I can only imagine how much money I could spend on my own place of that size...
> 
> It wouldn't take me too many years to spend a couple million...


I couldn't fathom having the money to buy a place like that....

I dream about 20 acres in rural PA and 10-15 head of cattle and a barn.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tombstone pizza was popular here in the 70-80's and still is but then it was the only pizza in every bar around so thats what you ate for bar food.I may have pd for a acre or 2 of that ranch.Maybe I should get some free use out of it?

I can still picture the Tombstone pizza delivery truck that went around to the bars.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I guess that I never thought to ask him if the place payed for itself. The subject never came up. I have snowmobiled with Tony, as a matter of fact he is one heck of a mechanic and got me out of a jam one time in the backcountry. Saved my bacon, more or less. In all of my dealings with them they were good folks, and I took that to mean more than anything else. 
I guess moral character has always meant more to me than the size of a guy's place or bank account. In this area of Wyoming you are about as likely to run into someone who is ultra wealthy as not. Most of the time you would never know it. I prefer it that way. The place listed is on the cheaper end of ranches in that area. I can think of several ranches within an hour drive that are between $50M and $100 M as of the last time that they were sold.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

If you are bored and have some time to kill, Google these ranches:
Switchback ranch
Two Dot ranch
Hoodoo Ranch
YO Ranch
A guy can dream right? I keep hearing the kids say go big or go home. There is no shortage of expensive real estate around here, maybe some day. .........


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been watching the show Longmire this winter. It seems in rural Wyoming there are a lot of murders if I go by that show.  And it appears the show is correct as it depicts quite a few rich people from other places that own ranches.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I've been watching the show Longmire this winter. It seems in rural Wyoming there are a lot of murders if I go by that show.  And it appears the show is correct as it depicts quite a few rich people from other places that own ranches.


One outta two ain't bad


----------

